

Russell Beattie ends Mowser - raghus
http://www.russellbeattie.com/blog/the-end-of-mowser

======
Mistone
no comments on the page - just wanted to give russel props for pursuing his
dream and then putting himself out there when it didn't materialize. From the
sound of it many people would have quit long before he did. @Russel: thanks
for sharing your story.

------
johnrob
Among other things, this just proves the point: "the day job will be there for
if your startup doesn't work out".

Well, at least he took a shot. Most people never get around to taking one.

------
ptm
I use Mowser to browse on a slow connection. It's so much better than the
alternatives (google mobile, phonifier) since it scales images as well.

Sorry to see it go.

------
jeremiah
Wow. That was one honest blog post. After reading it I get the feeling that
Russ sees the world clearly and will be on his feet again in no time.

------
jamescoops
Solid technology, not so good marketing and positioning

------
thingsilearned
Sounds like you stuck with it as long as you could. Well done. Hope you
learned a lot.

------
paddy_m
Wow. That site is good. It makes for very fast browsing. I can make sure all
text reasonably fits in a narrow area. Great for window management on my
laptop.

------
bayareaguy
What is/was Mowser? There's no obvious link in the article. I'm guessing it
had something to do with mobile browsing.

~~~
raghus
Mowser = Mo(bile) + (Bro)wser

<http://mowser.com> is the right link. From their about page: "Mowser lets you
view the Web on your mobile phone."

~~~
axod
"Mowser lets you view the Web on your mobile phone."

Which was relevent back when mobile phones didn't have fully functioning web
browsers. Since the iPhone though, there's really no need for such a service
:/

------
aston
Gotta appreciate the candor here.

------
jamess
Well, not entirely a surprise. I wonder what miker will be doing now?

------
atog
Sad story.

